# Sitegrinder: Erfahrungen und Bewertungen gesucht



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Hi,

ich bitte jeden von euch der Sitegrinder hat, oder es schonmal ausprobieren konnte seine Meinung und seine Erfahrungen hier zu posten...Ich hab auch schon einen kleinen Google Rundgang gemacht, aber ich hätte gern noch ein paar Aussagen...

Meine Einschätzung bis jetzt ist es, das es vergleichbar ist mit einem kleinen Hammer. Ein paar einfache, normale Nägel hat man damit sehr schnell reingeschlagen, aber was größeres schafft man damit halt nicht.

Da ich mich doch ab und an mit Websites beschäftige, aber es bist jetzt nicht geschafft habe, coden richtig zu lernen (und auch keine Lust dazu habe), wäre das für die paar kleinen Dinger, die ich mache wohl perfekt. Aber ob das halt so gut ist, wie beschrieben, darüber bin ich mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher...

fG
Ex1tus

edit: @Admin,Mod der es verschoben hat: Es ist ein PS-PlugIn, würde es nicht besser in das PS-Forum passen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. März 2009)

Hi,
also ausprobiert habe ich das jetzt zwar nicht. Aber der Quellcode der Beispielseiten sieht ja recht aufgeräumt und sauber aus. Man müßte den Code mal validieren und schauen wies damit aussieht.

Dynamisches Zeugs darf man damit halt überhaupt nicht erwarten.

Falls du nen Mac hast könntest du dir auch mal Rapidweaver von „Application Systems Heidelberg“ ansehen. Das ist halt ein WYSIWYG Editor wie dreamweaver nur anscheinend einfacher zu handhaben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## kia-m (15. April 2009)

Also wenn Du in Photoshop einigermaßen fit bist sollte das dein Tool sein.
Du kannst sehr einfach HTML incl. Flash erstellen indem Du sogenannte "hints", also Bezeichnungen wie "Button" neben dem ebenen Namen schreibst und Sitegrinder damit sagst was er da mit machen soll.
Bei Medialab http://www.medialab.com/sitegrinder/sg2learningcenter.php
findest Du alles sehr gut erklärt und die Umwandlung in HTML geht ziemlich zügig und sieht nachher genauso aus wie deine Photoshop Datei


----------

